# VG swap



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone have info on a vg30 swap on an s13? I have found a shell for 200 and can get a good vg30e for 100, just need to get a tranny and driveshaft stuff. There is very little info out there; a vg30et is sooo upgradeable, and is reliable on stock internals up to 450 or more hp.


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> Does anyone have info on a vg30 swap on an s13? I have found a shell for 200 and can get a good vg30e for 100, just need to get a tranny and driveshaft stuff. There is very little info out there; a vg30et is sooo upgradeable, and is reliable on stock internals up to 450 or more hp.


I'll try to find the info and post it, I think you have to just cut where the motor mounts bolt up from the vg and weld them on the ka crossmember and you'll also need a nissan maxima oilpan.(the maxima with the vg30e engine I think they came in the late 80 early 90) i think it would be a good swap.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

lyon23 said:
 

> I'll try to find the info and post it, I think you have to just cut where the motor mounts bolt up from the vg and weld them on the ka crossmember and you'll also need a nissan maxima oilpan.(the maxima with the vg30e engine I think they came in the late 80 early 90) i think it would be a good swap.


Cool, as far as the swap goes, here is what I think that I need, please add if I have left anything out; Maxima wiring harness, Maxima ECU, Maxima Engine Mounts, Maxima engine(VG30e), Maxima Crossmember, z31 turbo tranny, custom differential, z32 MAF. Now I will turbo it after I get it started up and goin' good, that's not a problem. What should I do about the wiring, and mounting of the tranny? I'm getting a 240 shell, I have no idea what it comes with as far as mounts and crossmember, or differential, who I want to toss a different differential on there?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> Cool, as far as the swap goes, here is what I think that I need, please add if I have left anything out; Maxima wiring harness, Maxima ECU, Maxima Engine Mounts, Maxima engine(VG30e), Maxima Crossmember, z31 turbo tranny, custom differential, z32 MAF. Now I will turbo it after I get it started up and goin' good, that's not a problem. What should I do about the wiring, and mounting of the tranny? I'm getting a 240 shell, I have no idea what it comes with as far as mounts and crossmember, or differential, who I want to toss a different differential on there?


I thought you were mounting a vg30e from a 300zx. I don't think the vg30 from a maxima is goin to fit since the crossmember and the mount positioning on a front wheel drive are not the same. Unless you're talking about the old maxima that came rear wheel drive.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

lyon23 said:


> I thought you were mounting a vg30e from a 300zx. I don't think the vg30 from a maxima is goin to fit since the crossmember and the mount positioning on a front wheel drive are not the same. Unless you're talking about the old maxima that came rear wheel drive.


Well, I'm pretty sure that it will work, as a few people with maximas have used 300zx engines, just needed to change oil pans and relocate some turbo stuff. The mount positioning should be the same spacing, just facing a different way.


----------



## SR20_S13 (Aug 4, 2005)

ughh... post pics


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

SR20_S13 said:


> ughh... post pics


That will be a LONG way down the road; I'm turboing the maxima first, while waiting on a write-up to be made on the vg swap since no one here has much input.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

nismosleeper said:


> That will be a LONG way down the road; I'm turboing the maxima first, while waiting on a write-up to be made on the vg swap since no one here has much input.


There is no write up because there is no SOP. Everything is custom made, everyone who does this swap does it their own way. Here's your write up:
Step 1: Fabricate motor mounts
Step 2: Fabricate transmission mounts, shifter adapter, driveshaft
Step 3: Make turbos fit (most people convert to a single turbo setup?)
Step 4: Fabricate body and interior harness connections (you need to trace out each and every wire with both FSM's and test each system one by one)
Step 5: Install intercooler(s), fuel pump, aftermarket gauges, and custom exhaust
Step 6: Brag


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> There is no write up because there is no SOP. Everything is custom made, everyone who does this swap does it their own way. Here's your write up:
> Step 1: Fabricate motor mounts
> Step 2: Fabricate transmission mounts, shifter adapter, driveshaft
> Step 3: Make turbos fit (most people convert to a single turbo setup?)
> ...


Well, kinda right there, Step 3 is useless b/c I want a vg30ET the et refers to just one turbo, not the vg30det or vg30dett. I contacted a guy who should have a write-up by feb. I can just use a complete maxima wiring harness and ecu if need be. I'm only worried about steps one and two.


----------

